# Handling stuff



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

I was wondering how well the Z31 handle....anyone know the skidpad results for an manual '87 turbo?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

My 87 will take the corners like no other car I have ever drove. Much past that I am not sure


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://z31.com/articles/
I am lazy and don't feel like writing it out but here are alot of magazine articles on the Z31 from back in the day enjoy.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

cool
thanks guys


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Another thing if you race your car on the twisties be careful. The Z31 handles well but once you enter the turn braking is a non-option. If you enter to fast you will be in loads of trouble. Under braking the rear undergoes massive camber changes. These changes were designed so that novice drivers would never get in to trouble in turns where they would turn the wheel yet go straight (resulting in a wreck) so with the camber changes this won't happen. So nissan set the rear up to undergo camber changes under braking. Well now this is bad because if you enter a turn and have to braek you WILL GO INTO A SPIN. But thats just a warning everything else considered it is an excellent handling car and it does well in autocross unless you have to brake in the turn.


----------

